# Need advice about a stray cat...



## tomfishh (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello, this is a long story but I really need some help on this matter,

in January we found a stray cat and gave it some water and food as it was looking very thin, we then made posters and put them up in the local post offices to try and find the cats owner, after about a month or so we took the cat to the vet to see if it was chipped, it turned out it was so we phoned the number on the chip several times and nobody answered, the address on the chip was only a couple of streets away from us so we went to speak to the person living there, she said she had moved in 9/10 months ago and had never had a cat, this means that obviously the owners had moved and not changed the details on the cat, we contacted the rspca and they told us that if we had done a list of things (put posters up, tried contacting the owner etc) and looked after it for 4 weeks then the cat would legally be ours, so we did this but then the rspca said that the person who told us this was wrong and they wouldn't send us the letter to say that the cat was legally ours, we have recently found out that the old owner has other cats and has updated their details, 

We have now grown fond of this cat and we really want to keep it, but we cant get its injections or put it in a cattery unless it is legally ours, I don't really want to contact the owners in case they want their cat back, so please could someone tell me how I can claim ownership of this cat and change the details on the chip?

Thanks,
Tom Fisher


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Contact petlog Petlog - The UK's Largest Lost and Found Database for Microchipped Petsand explain the circumstances. They do have athe facility to change the chip details and my guess is that they will phone the number they have and if that does not contact the owner, they will change the cat's details over to you.

Liz


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

It's entirely possible that they simply hadn't got round to updating the chip details yet, and that this is a loved and missed family pet! If it were me I'd be in touch with the owners as soon as I had their new details to hand. It's just the decent thing to do.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I hadn't realised that you knew who the owners are. If you do know how to contact them then certainly you must do so. They may well be happy for you to keep the cat after all this time but you do need to contact them.

Liz


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

If you know who the owners are you should get in touch. In my opinion, losing your pet and not knowing what happened to them is one of the worst feelings ever. 

Its been over 6 months since you found the cat so there is a chance that the owners may see how well you have cared for it and not wish to take it from you. On the other hand, they may be missing the cat terribly and would be so relieved to have their pet back safely. 

It might not be what you want to hear but if they do want the cat back there are so many beautiful cats in rescues just waiting for a forever home. If you can take in this stray, maybe you could find room in your home and your hearts for another if it doesn't go the way you want?


----------

